
Exhaustive list of ways to speed up Wordpress - optimalio
http://blog.optimal.io/A-full-list-of-ways-to-speed-up-wordpress/
======
optimalio
Please feel free to let me know if there other wordpress hacks you have used
to speed up the wordpress sites.

